# Post your LIVE version of a song you like....



## kundalini (Dec 15, 2008)

If a similar thread has been started, Mods.... please merge.

That's right, post it baby!  What songs do you like and it has to be a LIVE version.  Quality is not paramount, but it does help, but those of us that like it *LIVE *can be benevolent.

I'll start off with a couple......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzORu1dqEE0"]*Talking Heads - Life During Wartime*[/ame]

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaX7Y1GQl5w"]SRV - Mary had a Little Lamb[/ame]*

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnKmhOu0Gio"]Sly and the Family Stone - I Wanna Take You Higher[/ame]*

They don't have to be your favorite, but something you want to share.

Make it a LIVE performance please.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 15, 2008)

From the most awesome Queensryche CD Operation Mindcrime. 
"Suite Sister Mary"
 I have seen this song live a few times, and it blows me away everytime I see it. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKnR9fBC4Tk"]Mindcrime[/ame]


----------



## ekool (Dec 15, 2008)

My favorite, by far:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89yw7wqoaio[/ame]


----------



## epp_b (Dec 15, 2008)

Best song ever by the best percussionist ever in the best band ever.  Period.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soNLDR8hYTQ[/ame]

This song rocks, too
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztv8lsgpmmI[/ame]

These guys are gods of instrumentals
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DRvxJX10jw[/ame]


----------



## Chiller (Dec 15, 2008)

epp_b said:


> Best song ever by the best percussionist ever in the best band ever. Period.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soNLDR8hYTQ


 
:hail::hail::hail: to Neil.... seen him every time they come through Toronna. Worshipped his drumming when I was a young rockstar in a RUSH tribute band. Cant get better then his drumming. :thumbup::thumbup:   If ya have not done so...read his books....awesome. 
Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 15, 2008)

epp_b said:


> Best song ever by the best percussionist ever in the best band ever. Period.


 My preconceived notions have been diminished.  We begin anew.  Excellent choices.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 15, 2008)

One of my fave songs live. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=facBFei_fLE"]Megadeth[/ame]


----------



## YoungPic (Dec 15, 2008)

KD Lang, just awesome

helpless
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5KRVtjgMkM&feature=related[/ame]

hallelujah
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_NpxTWbovE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## invisible (Dec 15, 2008)

My favourite Rush song...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UUJF3aOPnw[/ame]

...and a current favourite that sets my mind to fly...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWfwwKXnw5M[/ame]


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Dec 15, 2008)

Probably not the same taste as anyone else on here haha but here is mine,
Mychildren Mybride - On wings of integrity.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkS8SmGMup8[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Dec 15, 2008)

One one from me

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bWdWZLSTio"]*Pink Floyd - Young Lust*[/ame]* -* (should be from Earl's Court)


----------



## epp_b (Dec 16, 2008)

Alright, I see there are some "Rushians" among us!


----------



## Parkerman (Dec 16, 2008)

Metallica - No Leaf Clover.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlhmigaacJc[/ame]


----------



## dEARlEADER (Dec 16, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo[/ame]

When it doubt... Bill Withers will sort it out...


----------



## abraxas (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't you guys like anything that's cool?


----------



## Phazan (Dec 17, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXPOHCsgWFw"]YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - Ants Marching (Central Park)[/ame] Dave Mathews (Really good live)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPuOGaoDeIE"]YouTube - Rush- The Spirit of Radio (Live)[/ame] Another Rush song, cause Rush is awesome

EDIT:Wow somehow I made the link look like the title of the videos on accident?...


----------



## dEARlEADER (Dec 17, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Don't you guys like anything that's cool?





errr.... like ... uh .. safety dance??

um... perhaps you'd enjoy [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0"]this[/ame]


----------



## Phazan (Dec 17, 2008)

^Hella badass man


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 17, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc5ucwMRr5g]YouTube - Sigur RÃ³s - SaeglÃ³pur live in Reykjavik[/ame]


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 17, 2008)

epp_b said:


> Alright, I see there are some "Rushians" among us!


Oh there are - we're everywhere... :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 17, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJsn2vBz5ns]YouTube - Angels & Airwaves - Star of Bethlehem/True Love (live)[/ame]


----------



## Chiller (Dec 17, 2008)

I love epic songs...long drawn out instrumentals. This is my fave from Dream Theater-Metropolis. It is long...10 minutes, but the coolest part starts at 4:51. If your a musician...you will dig it for sure. :thumbup::thumbup:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNp4tMcpM10&feature=related"]Metropolis[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Dec 17, 2008)

Not the best live version I've heard by him, but....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vjDZAocnkc&feature=related"]*Pat Travers - Hooked On Music*[/ame]


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure if any of you have heard of Apocalyptica (imagine metal being played by cellos), but I think some of there best stuff is the more mellow stuff like [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdnD8660_W0"]this[/ame].

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sS-MfZOuI8"]another one[/ame]


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 17, 2008)

Nutshell--Alice in Chains Unplugged. Anything from the Unplugged CD is fantastic.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scCxx4fgJwA[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Dec 17, 2008)

UncleRico said:


> Nutshell--Alice in Chains Unplugged. Anything from the Unplugged CD is fantastic.


 Where's the link?


----------



## abraxas (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, so only one (possibly two)  of you all have half decent taste, ...  but which one/two???


----------



## kundalini (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ Does [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS5XSG_OcNM"]*this* [/ame]help or hurt?

On a long road trip, this CD is actually quite inspiring.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 18, 2008)

kundalini said:


> ^^ Does *this* help or hurt?
> 
> On a long road trip, this CD is actually quite inspiring.



You think he gets high?


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Dec 18, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Not sure if any of you have heard of Apocalyptica (imagine metal being played by cellos), but I think some of there best stuff is the more mellow stuff like this.
> 
> another one




I love those guys ha, way cool.


----------



## epp_b (Dec 18, 2008)

Some more awesomeness...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJM1TXeRYQY"]Rush - One Little Victory[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n4H3meWHKg]Rush - Driven[/ame]


----------



## Parkerman (Dec 18, 2008)

I have never been able to like Rush.. I like the music.. but can't stand the singer at all.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 18, 2008)

How about some Radiohead then instead?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V949yf33Qo"]Street Spirit (Fade Out)[/ame]


----------



## Parkerman (Dec 18, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> How about some Radiohead then instead?
> 
> Street Spirit (Fade Out)




I like that.


----------



## Arch (Dec 18, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> YouTube - Sigur RÃ³s - SaeglÃ³pur live in Reykjavik



Correct.



UncleRico said:


> Nutshell--Alice in Chains Unplugged. Anything from the Unplugged CD is fantastic.
> 
> YouTube - Nutshell



This is correct.



Chris of Arabia said:


> How about some Radiohead then instead?
> 
> Street Spirit (Fade Out)



Also correct.



Everything else is wrong, please try again 

(just kidding... no really i am...) :mrgreen:


----------



## epp_b (Dec 18, 2008)

> I have never been able to like Rush.. I like the music.. but can't stand the singer at all.


I like it, but I can understand how his voice might be an acquired taste.

Fortunately, for you, they have a number of instrumental epics with no vocals...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXCZvRNgLnI]YYZ[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5G87RcAHec]La Villa Strangiato[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZzmBHwoGqs]The Main Monkey Business[/ame]


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 18, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds_TRSoQkJ0"]Dead Kennedys - Holiday in Cambodia[/ame]


----------



## Parkerman (Dec 18, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Not sure if any of you have heard of Apocalyptica (imagine metal being played by cellos), but I think some of there best stuff is the more mellow stuff like this.
> 
> another one




I have heard of them.. and have afew of their songs that they did from metallica. For whom the bell tolls by them is pretty awesome.


*edit*

Found it live..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqS35BHIrzw[/ame]


----------



## Parkerman (Dec 18, 2008)

epp_b said:


> I like it, but I can understand how his voice might be an acquired taste.
> 
> Fortunately, for you, they have a number of instrumental epics with no vocals...
> 
> ...




Yep, I have been told before that you just "gotta get use to him" heh.

The instrumentals are awesome.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 18, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiCsCgjkqKE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS5hZCa0DHs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abrKM1Z_te8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imgejr0taiw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7M1Se-p7uk[/ame]


----------



## Chiller (Dec 19, 2008)

If it's not Neil, it's Mike...crank this up. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEXGSoHsqzY&feature=related"]Mike[/ame]


Damn I miss gigging. :er:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 19, 2008)

Well...... Let's do a bit of Frank

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRwGqf2glDs"]*Dinah-Moe-Humm*[/ame]











and as a slight cheat....... [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2nJn6rZdtI"]*don't eat the yellow snow*[/ame]


----------



## abraxas (Dec 20, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Well...... Let's do a bit of Frank
> 
> *Dinah-Moe-Humm*



I swear, I just came in to post an FZ tune.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvToNj8Uk5s]*Dancing Fool*[/ame]

I like these geezers too

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP2wLQfpeOg]*ZZT*[/ame]


----------



## epp_b (Dec 20, 2008)

Simple rock, but awesome soloing:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAodbFDA20k]ACDC - Thunderstruck[/ame]


----------



## Dao (Dec 20, 2008)

Eagles - Hotel California
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xs6M2Olgzcg]YouTube - Eagles - Hotel California (Live)[/ame]


----------



## abraxas (Dec 21, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcYDtGHCSxE&feature=PlayList&p=A624FE9C3A293CBE&playnext=1&index=73"]Tull[/ame]


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 21, 2008)

Long Gone Day by Mad Season.  Mad Season is a 90's super group that features Layne Staley of Alice in Chains on vocals.  Their only album, Above, had a live video at the Moore Theatre in Seattle.  I'll admit it's an aquired taste, but I love the album.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X68HkTuF6Z4]YouTube - Mad Season - Long Gone Day[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Dec 21, 2008)

A Blues Legend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEGiGIaDmS4"]*Muddy Waters - Mannish Boy*[/ame]







abraxas said:


> I swear, I just came in to post an FZ tune.


 hehehe  When I said Frank..... I wasn't talkin' Old Blue Eyes.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Dec 23, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV0BSPzBw50"]*Little Feat - Don't Bogart That Joint*[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Dec 26, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feEBEpDLTKI"]*Don't Do It - The Band*[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay... one from PT that I didn't expect to find.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gstmUkpoDak"]*Black Betty*[/ame]



and then one of the usual suspects......... and a happy find

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vjDZAocnkc"]*Hooked On Music*[/ame]


----------



## Kondro86 (Dec 26, 2008)

For the smooth reggae fans 

REBULUTION!!!!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cENRbbmzAt8&feature=related]YouTube - Rebelution-Feeling Alright[/ame]


----------



## Dao (Dec 28, 2008)

Hall and Oates !!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQUMDoZ4VCg"]YouTube - Kiss On My List[/ame]


----------



## Dao (Dec 28, 2008)

Modern Talking
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFoCGChPu9k]YouTube - Modern Talking - Brother Louie (Live 1986)[/ame]


----------



## Dao (Dec 28, 2008)

Journey
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYInIWoO1k"]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU_XCpC6HdE"]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully 1983[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Jan 2, 2009)

Ohhhh, got to add this.....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YIHvK5WN7I"]*SRV .... Lenny............*[/ame] Live at El Mocambo


----------



## dl4449 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dailymotion - Ray Charles, Jerry Lee Lewis, a video from Hanvak. Fats, Domino, -, Boogie, live
Troy


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Jan 5, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QI_lQjf1eo"]*Triumph - Fight the Good Fight*[/ame]

Great band (in the day) to see live.


----------



## Yemme (Jan 5, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCCS5fixC70"]YouTube - Tina Turner performs Proud Mary live[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3d8pQyAxRU"]YouTube - Lee Ritenour e Ivan Lins - Beyond The Storm[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OxTVxGhHFM"]YouTube - Phoebe Snow~Poetry Man[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAjtlI6YjOw"]YouTube - Sade - Love is stronger than pride[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONUCPKdGcrk"]YouTube - Pavarotti - Nessun Dorma[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCIyzNISw1Q"]YouTube - James Brown & Pavarotti[/ame]

Ok I got carried away...  Hope the links work.


----------



## MissMia (Jan 5, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8OGdBt915s"]If You Can't Rock Me[/ame] - Rolling Stones


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Jan 5, 2009)

Another ditty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeY9IRnVmk8"]*Wishbone Ash - Blowin' Free*[/ame]


----------



## invisible (Jan 7, 2009)

No clue why this video is nowhere to be found on YouTube, but it's a freaking classic: Queens of the Stone Age - Little Sister featuring Gene Frenkle on Cowbell

You are very welcome.


----------



## nymtber (Jan 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCqpPj87ekE&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Cash Man In Black[/ame]

Johnny Cash...there will never be an equal...Man In Black....


----------

